
Show HN: Tunerhub - A platform for sharing your automotive project - s32x
Hey HN!<p>My name is Steven and I’m an automotive enthusiast from the Phoenix Arizona area. At the time of writing I currently own a 2018 Golf GTI which I daily to and from work. I’ve done a few modifications to it, lowered it, tuned it and did some intake modifications - nothing crazy since it’s my daily but I noticed that researching modifications and build threads was not as easy as I would have liked. I can list maybe 2 builds that I was able to actually find a full thread for and even then they were either heavily out of date and&#x2F;or plagued by the photobucket image blurring. I thought there has to be a better way to share your vehicle&#x2F;search for other vehicles without the need to go crazy scouring google or antiquated message board pages only to find troves of posts that contain dead images.<p>Since I’m also a software engineer by trade, I came up with the idea for a more modern, vehicle-profile focused web-application for enthusiasts who want to share their vehicles stories, photos, parts and get feedback on their projects. Fast forward about four months and many lines of code later and I think I have what should be a decent representation of the idea I had in mind. The whole app is written using Go and Go templates since that&#x27;s what I&#x27;m familiar with at the moment and is deployed to Lambda using Up by Apex. As of right now, the project is far from complete but it’s called Tunerhub and you can check it out at the url below.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tunerhub.com<p>I have loads of ideas for future additions&#x2F;improvements however my question to you is - Is a platform like this something the car community wants? Could this idea rival the communication mediums that are currently in place? Is a more modern, personal, profile driven platform something that could help organize and benefit the automotive community? Please let me know what your thoughts are!<p>Thank you - Steven
======
7174n6
2019 GTI owner here. Great Idea and good looking site. I'll be following
along.

------
consumer451
In my very humble opinion, you need to take it a lot further before presenting
here. No _lorem ipsum_ text, a lot more content.

~~~
s32x
It is lacking in content. Sorry if I shared it too soon. I'll be taking
pictures of my own vehicle and making a good clean build for myself this
weekend.

~~~
dang
When you've fleshed it out and are ready to try again, email us at
hn@ycombinator.com and we'll make sure it doesn't get flagged.

Also, posts without URLs get penalized, so make the new post link to your
site, then post your text as a first comment to the thread. The text you wrote
above is perfect, btw—it describes your project in an interesting way and with
your personal voice. You should reuse it or write something similar for next
time.

